# Oil Change Concerns



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It would be covered under the dealer's insurance. Assuming they owned up to putting the incorrect oil in there in the first place. 

Here's a list of dexos2 oils: GM dexos information center

I've heard good things about the Mobil 1 ESP 0w-40 if you want to DIY.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for that link. I have used Total Quartz in the past. Got it from BMW Parts, Porsche Parts, Audi VW Mini Volvo Saab Mercedes Auto Parts - RM European Auto Parts I think it was about $7.50 a quart. The Mobil 1 is great but it was about 10 bucks a quart. Maybe someone knows how to get it cheaper.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

VW drivers have the same problem and concern about dealership maintenance. This is how we handle it. Since the Jettas require 4.5 liters and the special oil comes in 1 liter bottles we ask for the half empty bottle as we are paying for it anyway. A quick look at the bottle and we know that we're good.(hmm? oil filter?)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think I will try to find a dealer that will let me watch them put the oil in. Or just give it to me and I can change it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Would you like me to find a dealer for you diesel? If so please send me a message with your full name and zip code. I can make the calls for you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Also, make sure you always tell them it's a Diesel and needs Dexos-2 oil.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

diesel said:


> I wonder if that would also be covered by warranty if a dealership were to screw that up and ruin the DPF and/or other components. (I am also wanting to raise awareness of this to those who might not be aware so as the model's image won't be ruined by errors on the part of untrained techs at dealerships)


This is a legitimate concern. 
We had injection pump issues with a Diesel in a GMC pickup years back. The three local GMC dealers were not well versed in Diesels and the Chevy garages were, being a former GM tech I knew people at these garages and who was/was not up for the task. Went round and round with GM customer service to let me take it too a Chevrolet garage but no luck. GMC garage ended up messing up the injection pump swap and dropping something down a cylinder and sent it home saying the knocking was "spark knock"!!!! Sent it right back and they R&R a cylinder head to "remove carbon deposits". After re-assembly they didn't change the oil. Took it back and they changed the oil, with gasoline rated oil. Had to take it back and throw a fit about the wrong oil and they didn't see any problem using the wrong oil, forced their hand to install the diesel oil but they didn't change the filter.

So anyway I then contacted GM customer assistance and informed them of what was happening. Since I was near the end of the warranty I asked if I had a piston/bearing failure on the cylinder that had "carbon deposits" would they cover it. GM said any problems now would be between the dealer and me since the dealer made the mistakes, but GM forced me to take it to a inept dealer in the first place:cussing:


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

gulfcoastguy said:


> VW drivers have the same problem and concern about dealership maintenance. This is how we handle it. Since the Jettas require 4.5 liters and the special oil comes in 1 liter bottles we ask for the half empty bottle as we are paying for it anyway. A quick look at the bottle and we know that we're good.(hmm? oil filter?)


GM dealers don't use bottles for oil, and i'm very surprised VW opens individual bottles for oil changes. 

GM dealers pump it out of 55 gallon drums, either directly into the car or into a large pitcher and then just pour it in.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Hoon said:


> GM dealers don't use bottles for oil, and i'm very surprised VW opens individual bottles for oil changes.
> 
> GM dealers pump it out of 55 gallon drums, either directly into the car or into a large pitcher and then just pour it in.


My dealer uses bottles of oil for Mobil 1 changes required of Cadillacs.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think the bottle vs. barrel depends on what the dealership uses the most. I can see bottles of oil for types of oil not used as much.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The more I read, the more I think I just want to do this whole job myself. Which really isn't a big deal to me.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

Hoon said:


> GM dealers don't use bottles for oil, and i'm very surprised VW opens individual bottles for oil changes.
> 
> GM dealers pump it out of 55 gallon drums, either directly into the car or into a large pitcher and then just pour it in.


Well what would surprise many people is that, in fact, most VWs are gas burners and require a different oil from the diesels. While at the dealership for my 10,000 miles service, I didn't see any barrels of oil. I'll look again on the next change but that will be late in the fall. I knew to ask for the bottle from discussions on tdiclub.com. When the free service is over the site has a list of independent repair and maintenance shops MK7 designs VW diesel owners are very particular about their maintenance. This excludes the VW Passsats starting in 2012 which don't seem to have that problem.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

diesel said:


> The more I read, the more I think I just want to do this whole job myself. Which really isn't a big deal to me.


That is pretty much where I'm at.
Changed out the break-in oil at 2500 miles, currently at 9100 with 14% remaining and waiting to hear from Blackstone labs on the sample I sent in.
I document all services I preform and keep all receipts including every fuel receipt since we bought the car.


----------



## jimlockey (Jul 10, 2013)

Being a VW owner I am use to having my oil changed every 10,000 miles. It is my understanding the Chevy dealers want to change the Cruze diesel every 5,000 miles. That would run my cost up a little more that I would like. One other problem is the the lack of leg room in the back.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jimlockey said:


> Being a VW owner I am use to having my oil changed every 10,000 miles. It is my understanding the Chevy dealers want to change the Cruze diesel every 5,000 miles. That would run my cost up a little more that I would like. One other problem is the the lack of leg room in the back.


For the gas powered Cruzen, change the oil when the OLM says 35% if you are using the semi-synthetic Dexos 1 oil. If you are using a full synthetic Dexos 1 oil (Mobil 1 for instance), change at 20%. If you are using non-Dexos 1 oil, change immediately for a Dexos 1 oil. I don't know what the change periods for the ECO-D needs to be, but I would expect it to be similar but with Dexos-2 oils.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So I talked to two service advisors at 2 different dealerships and neither one of them had a clue about the oil requirements of this car. The general consensus was that my car takes "Dexos" oil. FAIL!

Anyway, I educated the one and they are going to order my oil and filter. I may do the change myself or I may just watch to make sure they put the Dexos2 in.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

diesel said:


> So I talked to two service advisors at 2 different dealerships and neither one of them had a clue about the oil requirements of this car. The general consensus was that my car takes "Dexos" oil. FAIL!
> 
> Anyway, I educated the one and they are going to order my oil and filter. I may do the change myself or I may just watch to make sure they put the Dexos2 in.


You and others have hit the nail on the head. The Cruze diesel is a new car and it will take a while for dealerships (and others) to realize there is a diesel option for the Cruze. I had similar problems with my Montana - it was the first AWD Montana sold in Colorado and USAA and Colorado's insurance systems couldn't handle the VIN.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

obermd said:


> The Cruze diesel is a new car and it will take a while for dealerships (and others) to realize there is a diesel option for the Cruze.


That is unacceptable especially in todays fast paced internet age. Training videos can be downloaded almost instantly along with new product data. Before the first supercharged Buick Ultra hit the lots Buick engineers brought a pre-production unit to our shop and gave us the low down, showed us around the new S/C components and let us test drive it. All techs in our shop put hands on that car, and that was 20 yrs ago.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Diesel Dan said:


> That is unacceptable especially in todays fast paced internet age. Training videos can be downloaded almost instantly along with new product data. Before the first supercharged Buick Ultra hit the lots Buick engineers brought a pre-production unit to our shop and gave us the low down, showed us around the new S/C components and let us test drive it. All techs in our shop put hands on that car, and that was 20 yrs ago.


I agree. There are multiple avenues available for the dealership service departments to get updated information. Some of them free. It's another sign that Chevy needs Mr. Reuss' push on improving quality. 

Another thought. I always cut the label from the oil container for my cars and glue it to the top of the front bulkhead so even I will know what is supposed to go in the engine. I do the same for the filter.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Hoon said:


> GM dealers don't use bottles for oil, and i'm very surprised VW opens individual bottles for oil changes.
> 
> GM dealers pump it out of 55 gallon drums, either directly into the car or into a large pitcher and then just pour it in.


The only way to get Dexos2 is in one liter bottles. Eventually it will be available in 55 gallon drums and later it will be available in bulk.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

My first dealer oil change is coming up soon, I hope they do it right because I'm going to double check everything before they even start and after the job is done lol


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Yea I will make sure to start a new thread, I didn't look at the date and didn't mean to bring back an old thread :banghead:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

All the DEXOS 2 at my dealer is in 55gl drum.....as well as the DEXOS 1.

Mobil 1 is by the quart.

Rob


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

ChevyMgr said:


> The only way to get Dexos2 is in one liter bottles. Eventually it will be available in 55 gallon drums and later it will be available in bulk.


i have the part number for acdelco dexos 2 oil as being 88865157 when i called my dealership for the free maintenance they told asked right away if they could call me back to insure that they had right oil and filter in stock. I was a little skeptical at first but it seems as if my dealer is on top of it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow this was an old thread that I started, but an important one! I would imagine dealers still need to be educated on the DEXOS2


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well when they put the vin in their system it should pull up all the necessary parts and part numbers for your oil change. Although, I did bring my own oil in for another car once. It was sitting on the passenger seat. They still put in their own conventional and had to take it right back in to drain it and put in my synthetic

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tetovari (May 22, 2014)

I am new here.....FYI I had my first oil change today. I get home and looked at my recpt and shows dexos1 used. I called the dealer and they told me it makes no difference between dexos1 and dexos2 so not to worry. I called CHEVY customer care to clarify/verify this issue. they said I will get a call back within 24hrs with the correct answer/info.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

tetovari said:


> I am new here.....FYI I had my first oil change today. I get home and looked at my recpt and shows dexos1 used. I called the dealer and they told me it makes no difference between dexos1 and dexos2 so not to worry. I called CHEVY customer care to clarify/verify this issue. they said I will get a call back within 24hrs with the correct answer/info.


Oh boy...not another one


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I scheduled my first one for Tuesday. When I drop the car off I will make sure they have the right oil and do all the stuff they are suppose to. I think I have a good dealer but you never know. 

Just a side question for you guys who have had their oil changed. How long does it take? I think I will have to wait at the dealer so I am just wondering how much time I am going to have to kill. I will probably just test drive a bunch of new cars and trucks if it is going to be long.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

I cannot believe this is still an issue, chevy dealers service dept not knowing what oil to put in. WoW.. For the people having issues I have 1 question. do those dealers sell the CTD?

I have 2 dealers near me in neighboring cities. I looked at each of their inventory. one dealer has 4 CTD for sale the other does not have a single one. Guess which one I will be considering for my first oil change. 

I would feel like a complete ass, Saying "you know this is a diesel right, You know it requires Dexos2 oil right. you know you have to top off the DEF right"


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The one that doesn't have any ctds?


----------



## tetovari (May 22, 2014)

update---- dealer called me today to tell me that they got an email from GM about my 'wrong oil' complaint. He offered a free oil change to the correct dexos2 but insisted that it can be substituted with dexos1 according to their book. i said i want my dexos2 just like the manual says. I am calling GM to ask them what book says that dexos1 can be used as a substitute when dexos2 is not available so that I can have a copy of it.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I know it's a little more expensive, but I've just avoided this problem all together by supplying my own oil (even during my 4 free oil changes). This car cost too much money to take any chances, especially with something as critical as the oil that goes into it. If that gets messed up, it will cause a whole lot of problems for the emissions equipment and that's mega bucks to repair/replace!


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

I went a different way with mine, I got an extension on my bumper to bumper warranty. I'm covered 6 years or 84K miles. So I figure that I will only not be covered around 6 month while I own the car...


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm with Plasticplant. I am not even going to consider giving the dealer a chance to screw up my car over a $30 oil change. Just one little problem, even if it is fixed, isn't worth the trouble and running around it'll take to solve the issue. There seems to be an issue with even trying to find competent dealers in your area to deal with the CTD on almost any level. Maybe in a year or two after more are sold things will settle down. Until then, unless there's a major issue with my car, dealers can keep their hands off my car.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

That's why I do my own oil changes despite the free maintenance program I have. I like changing my own oil, and it's done exactly the way I want it done when I do it myself.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

DJSW said:


> I went a different way with mine, I got an extension on my bumper to bumper warranty. I'm covered 6 years or 84K miles. So I figure that I will only not be covered around 6 month while I own the car...



I did the same. with all the electronics in this vehicle i got a 6 year 150k bumper to bumper with $100 deductible. they knocked the warranty down to $1700.00 I figure a couple of major failures would be beyond the $1700 spent. 

I agree i had a 2010 kia forte with 137k on it. never had leaked a drop of fluids. my previous vehicles always seemed to mark their territory after a few dealer visits.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

msav said:


> I cannot believe this is still an issue, chevy dealers service dept not knowing what oil to put in. WoW.. For the people having issues I have 1 question. do those dealers sell the CTD?
> 
> I have 2 dealers near me in neighboring cities. I looked at each of their inventory. one dealer has 4 CTD for sale the other does not have a single one. Guess which one I will be considering for my first oil change.
> 
> I would feel like a complete ass, Saying "you know this is a diesel right, You know it requires Dexos2 oil right. you know you have to top off the DEF right"


Just because the dealer sells the car don't think they will service it right. After dealing with the techs that check your car in they still had to be told from me what to do.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

Gator said:


> Just because the dealer sells the car don't think they will service it right. After dealing with the techs that check your car in they still had to be told from me what to do.



I agree, But I would think that a dealer that sells them would at least have techs that are aware of their existence. 

Anyone in northern California have any dealer recommendations, I am getting really concerned about this now.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ill let them learn on someone else's


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a recommendation, just do it yourself if you can. There are forums on DIY oil changes already, you can find all the info you need. It is the only way to have it done as you want when you want in my opinion. The dealers can keep the free oil changes, I will never take mine in for another. I buy my AC filters and Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 on line and delivered to my house. I can change oil, filter, and rotate the tires in the time it takes to drive to my dealer and thats just to drop the car off for the day! Anyway just my 2 cents, oil change is easy to do!


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

warloc said:


> I have a recommendation, just do it yourself if you can. There are forums on DIY oil changes already, you can find all the info you need. It is the only way to have it done as you want when you want in my opinion. The dealers can keep the free oil changes, I will never take mine in for another. I buy my AC filters and Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 on line and delivered to my house. I can change oil, filter, and rotate the tires in the time it takes to drive to my dealer and thats just to drop the car off for the day! Anyway just my 2 cents, oil change is easy to do!



Yea I am rally on the fence.. 


I don't trust anyone to do my oil changes. A while Back I heard that jiffy lube was charging people for oil changes and they were just putting new stickers in the window and collecting $40

A buddy of mine brought his truck into a nissan dealer to have his valves adjusted. He marked all the valve cover bolts with a paint pen with a line to the valve covers and marked the valve cover gasket. when he went to pick up his truck he popped the hood and all his lines were still there. He went in and asked if they did the valve adjustment, they said Yes. He then just said let me speak to the service manager. He showed him the lines and the first words out of his mouth were what agency he was from. Needless to say he never went back to that dealer. 

I certainly believe that Chevy could be cutting back on training and hiring qualified personal to do oil changes. So I may just do the oil changes myself. I can do it in about an hour on the weekend. It just bugs me not to take advantage of a free service. Like you said I could take my car in and wait for them to do it, but I will be wasting more time then if I just did it myself.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh no! If I have free services then I'm gonna get my services! I'll just make them change it ten times if they don't want to cooperate


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

The problem can be avoided by asking the dealer when you drop the car off. Make sure they have the right oil before you give them the keys and everything should be good.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

DieselMan33 said:


> The problem can be avoided by asking the dealer when you drop the car off. Make sure they have the right oil before you give them the keys and everything should be good.


+1 on that


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

As much as I advocate doing your own oil, the oil filter is a real pain in the ass without the exact right tools on hand. Once you get a routine it's not bad but the first time was like wtf is this.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

As the original thread starter, I want to offer my 2 cents on this nearly a year later. My servicing dealer has yet to get a CTD on their lot for sale, but I found their service department was very good. The key is that unfortunately it is our responsibility to educate the service department because GM is not doing it. Once I made sure they understood that Dexos2 was required, there was no problem.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Well my plan of making sure they have the right oil did not work. I asked the guy to make sure they have Dexos 2 for it because it is a diesel and he said he would. I have to recipt and the part number for the oil is 88864041 which is not Dexos 2.

I am going to do it myself from now on. Might just take it in for them to do the filter. They were so **** busy from all the recalls I had a bad feelings as soon as I drove in.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

I just ordered up the filter and oil from a gm supplier for a total of $48 including shipping. Filter is $10.78 and GM Dexos 2 oil is $5.82 a quart.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> I just ordered up the filter and oil from a gm supplier for a total of $48 including shipping. Filter is $10.78 and GM Dexos 2 oil is $5.82 a quart.


Are you past your free changes?


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

The more I read about this dexos II, the more it looks like GM is full of crap. This dexos II it seems, is a licensing deal that GM is pulling. Using other oil than dexos II cannot void your warranty.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MOTO13 said:


> The more I read about this dexos II, the more it looks like GM is full of crap. This dexos II it seems, is a licensing deal that GM is pulling. Using other oil than dexos II cannot void your warranty.


Bingo. It is a licensing deal through which they can make more money, like with dexos1. They also cannot void your warranty for using something else unless they can prove the oil you used caused the failure. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

From what I understand, if they require a specific oil in order to maintain the warranty, they have to provide the product to the consumer.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> The more I read about this dexos II, the more it looks like GM is full of crap. This dexos II it seems, is a licensing deal that GM is pulling. Using other oil than dexos II cannot void your warranty.


they never said it did


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

It just seems a lot of people are concerned with this dexos II issue. I am not sure I see any concern at all that it has to be used or is any better than any other oil.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Some people arent confident in their oil knowledge, they want plug and play


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I will leave whatever oil they put it in. If it blows up it is not on me. The oil world is all about gimmicks, by the next time I need my oil changed I am sure there will be some super new Cruze Diesel oil that is soooo much better then the rest.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

MOTO13 said:


> From what I understand, if they require a specific oil in order to maintain the warranty, they have to provide the product to the consumer.


to add to that i was told it had to do with the ash content of regular oil as well. Dexos 2 for the diesel vehicles with DPF or diesel particle filters.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> I will leave whatever oil they put it in. If it blows up it is not on me. The oil world is all about gimmicks, by the next time I need my oil changed I am sure there will be some super new Cruze Diesel oil that is soooo much better then the rest.


In all seriousness, that does happen. Seems like the formulas change for the worse in some cases. I gave op chasing the latest and greatest oil and simply don't run the olm to the very end.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes people, you do need to use a low ash oil (Dexos2 is just one example) in a diesel engine equipped with a DPF. Ash will plug up the DPF prematurely and I doubt this will be covered under warranty. Rumor has it it's a rather expensive part too. A DPF will burn off soot but not ash.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

DieselMan33 said:


> I will leave whatever oil they put it in. If it blows up it is not on me. The oil world is all about gimmicks, by the next time I need my oil changed I am sure there will be some super new Cruze Diesel oil that is soooo much better then the rest.


In the US, the big oil industry is all about selling you a product while often making it worse. I would recommend that you get the right oil in there for the next oil change too.



Merc6 said:


> In all seriousness, that does happen. Seems like the formulas change for the worse in some cases. I gave op chasing the latest and greatest oil and simply don't run the olm to the very end.


Well there is one company at least that hasn't changed formulation and has no intention to, and it isn't running...

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

So I'm going to bring my car in for the first oil change in the next few weeks. I have a few question.

1. I remember the sales rep mentioned something about the first 4 time been free when I purchased my car, but the dealership website said it cost 39.99. Does this mean that I paid for the (Detox2) oil and they waive the services fees?

2. What should I expect the level of services of a dealership differ from the one where I buy my car?

3. Is the Select Reward program only work at the dealership that issue me the card, or they work at all Chevy dealer?


----------



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

I just had mine serviced today with 5,783 miles on the odometer. I was told I'd get 4 free oil change up to 24K miles before 2 yr mark. I was a bit skeptical about them putting the wrong oil too, so when I got my receipt I ask the parts guy for a quart of oil listed on my receipt. It shows Dexos2 and it's about $8.30 for my discounted price. I like to carry an oil with, especially I'm taking my car on a long trip next month.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gt4fore (May 26, 2014)

Oil changes / DEF / Tire rotation are free for the first 24 months. Max of 4. Had mine done at my local dealer, no issues. My car is a 2014 and these services are listed on the window sticker.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

For those changing their own oil, what brand and spec of oil are you using that is Dexos 2 acceptable? And, what brand and filter Number are you using? This tread has mentioned Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30, and GM oil, part # 88865157. Any others?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I've used Motul X-clean 5W-40 which is officially Dexos2 Certified and am currently running Mobil 1 ESP Forumula M 5W-40 which isn't official but exceeds Dexos2 standards.

There's not really a choice but the AC Delco filter for the car, the PN has been mentioned so much a quick google search ought to dig it up for you.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

when my free changes are up ill probably use mobil 1 esp. ill still only go down to 20% but ill have peace of mind


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> So I'm going to bring my car in for the first oil change in the next few weeks. I have a few question.
> 
> 1. I remember the sales rep mentioned something about the first 4 time been free when I purchased my car, but the dealership website said it cost 39.99. Does this mean that I paid for the (Detox2) oil and they waive the services fees?
> 
> ...


1. Oil/filter change with Dexos2, top up DEF and rotate tires are included in the 4 free services. 
2. I did this and was very happy with the servicing dealer. I hated the selling dealer after they screwed me over. 
3. (Sorry, no info on this)



Su8pack1 said:


> For those changing their own oil, what brand and spec of oil are you using that is Dexos 2 acceptable? And, what brand and filter Number are you using? This tread has mentioned Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30, and GM oil, part # 88865157. Any others?


Total Quartz INEO 5W30. See the thread where I post my blackstone reports. It's a great oil.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks Diesel. I think I schedule my oil change tomorrow, will let you guys know how it go.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

money_man said:


> when my free changes are up ill probably use mobil 1 esp. ill still only go down to 20% but ill have peace of mind


you can get GMs dexos 2 oil online for 6.30/quart plus 8 bucks for shipping or the ardeca 5w-30 dexos2 full synthetic oil for $55 including shipping off amazon.


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

The middle pages of this thread scared the [email protected] out of me!

The other day when I was at the dealership getting my Eco checked out I asked about the Cruze diesel and the salesmen said... "So you want a dually?" I responded with no, the diesel at the other end of the spectrum, he responded with "oh you want a crew cab" I responded with no I said a Chevy cruze diesel. He then responded again this time with "oh yeah, forgot about those. Why would you want a diesel cruze?" -___-

Then he couldn't find the one diesel cruze they had in stock on on the lot


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

MKsmn515 said:


> The middle pages of this thread scared the [email protected] out of me!
> 
> The other day when I was at the dealership getting my Eco checked out I asked about the Cruze diesel and the salesmen said... "So you want a dually?" I responded with no, the diesel at the other end of the spectrum, he responded with "oh you want a crew cab" I responded with no I said a Chevy cruze diesel. He then responded again this time with "oh yeah, forgot about those. Why would you want a diesel cruze?" -___-
> 
> Then he couldn't find the one diesel cruze they had in stock on on the lot


i've got the weird looks from people when im at the diesel pump with my cruze. then i also hear the line "I didn't know chevy made a diesel car."


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MKsmn515 said:


> The middle pages of this thread scared the [email protected] out of me!
> 
> The other day when I was at the dealership getting my Eco checked out I asked about the Cruze diesel and the salesmen said... "So you want a dually?" I responded with no, the diesel at the other end of the spectrum, he responded with "oh you want a crew cab" I responded with no I said a Chevy cruze diesel. He then responded again this time with "oh yeah, forgot about those. Why would you want a diesel cruze?" -___-
> 
> Then he couldn't find the one diesel cruze they had in stock on on the lot


Typical car salesman lol


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

It amazes me how little sales people know about their product. It just isn't cars, when I was into snowmobiles and quads it was the same thing. I knew more about the product every time I went into a dealer. It should not be like that.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

DieselMan33 said:


> It amazes me how little sales people know about their product. It just isn't cars, when I was into snowmobiles and quads it was the same thing. I knew more about the product every time I went into a dealer. It should not be like that.


yeah and their around the products everyday.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

People who truly take pride in their craft is a rare thing today, it's "just a job" and paycheck to most people.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> People who truly take pride in their craft is a rare thing today, it's "just a job" and paycheck to most people.



they take pride in their craft

their craft is sales, you dont need product knowledge to sell.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I kinda thought knowing your product and competitor's product inside and out was step 1 of sales lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I kinda thought knowing your product and competitor's product inside and out was step 1 of sales lol


Depends on the kind of salesman you are. 

I wouldn't be able to sell a product I don't know inside and out, and I wouldn't be able to sell that product unless I believed in it enough to sell it to my mother. I have sold AMSOIL to both my parents, and brother and sister. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup, I'm a horrible salesman because I always word it like this. "Do you want the good stuff or the cheap stuff?".


----------

